

Tim Schafer opts to try out Kickstarter for his next game - primesuspect
http://icrontic.com/article/double-fine-opts-to-kickstart-their-next-game

======
aw3c2
Save yourself the useless submission url, go directly to the verbose and
interesting [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/66710809/double-fine-
adv...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/66710809/double-fine-adventure)

~~~
sp332
It didn't even mention that there are _higher_ reward levels than the ones
mentioned on the KS page.
[http://www.doublefine.com/news/comments/the_double_fine_adve...](http://www.doublefine.com/news/comments/the_double_fine_adventure-
adventure_is_here/)

------
klausa
Article doesn't go into detail about that, but for anyone that missed it - it
may be not the only game from Tim Schafer that is funded by unconventional
means.

In recent interview, he said that he'd love to make sequel to Psychonauts
(game that was acclaimed by critics, has huge fanbase, but didn't sold well),
he even pitched few publishers, but nobody would give him money to do it.

When notch (creator of Minecraft) read that article, he tweeted to Tim: 'Let’s
make Psychonauts 2 happen'.[0] He later confirmed he was deadly serious - but
of course neither him or Tim confirmed anything.

You can probably dig relevant tweets at [1] and [2].

[0] <https://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/166838426207924224> [1]
<http://twitter.com/#!/timoflegend> [2] <http://twitter.com/#!/notch>

~~~
teamonkey
Notch was also the $10k donator on this kickstarter project.

<https://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/167551424396394496>

~~~
citricsquid
He isn't. Notch selected the paintings option (reference:
<https://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/167449996323586048>
<https://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/167450558259666944>). You can pledge an
amount and then select _any_ reward below the value, so you can pledge $10k
and only take the $15 reward if you like, only the person who selected the
$10k reward (no matter their pledge value) will show as the $10k reward
person.

------
forrestthewoods
They just hit the 400k target in 8-9 hours. For comparison the elevation
iphone dock was at 375k after 7 full days.

I've been following it all evening and can't help but feel I just witnessed a
landmark event.

------
citricsquid
$300,000 pledged in 6 hours. Maybe the article[1] earlier today about
Kickstarter record being broken by The Elevation Dock was premature and it
will be a shortly held record :-)

[1] [http://pandodaily.com/2012/02/08/kickstarter-fundraising-
rec...](http://pandodaily.com/2012/02/08/kickstarter-fundraising-record-about-
to-be-broken/)

~~~
StavrosK
Oh wow, I saw the kickstarter page say 13k backers and I read $13k pledged, at
which point I went "I don't think they'll reach the goal, but there's still a
month left". It's currently at $540k, $140k over their goal. I'm just amazed.

------
thristian
Man, Tim Schafer _and_ Ron Gilbert? I'm tempted to chip in just on the off
chance that I'll someday own a device capable of running that game (since the
odds of a Linux port are likely pretty dang small, despite the work of the
Humble Bundle guys).

~~~
listic
I hope they will consider supporting Linux if they raise way more than their
goal (which looks likely). FAQ says that additional funds can go to
"additional release platforms for the game".

------
asb
I personally think it's a bit off that a crowdfunded project like this is
offering a DRMed deliverable to its customers. I expect the choice of Steam is
more due to convenience than a consideration of its DRM scheme, but I'd be
much more comfortable funding this if supporters were given access to a
unencumbered standalone release.

~~~
flyt
Steam is such a good, user-friendly platform nobody really cares that it wraps
everything in DRM.

Even if the world ended and Valve had to shut down Steam I feel pretty
comfortable in the assumption they would "do right" by their customers in the
end times to get around the DRM issues.

~~~
hartror
It really is DRM done right, it now rarely breaks and the offline mode works.
I rarely buy games other than on steam any more.

~~~
makomk
With the exception of, for some reason, Portal 2 which was an unreliable
disaster of buggy DRM at first launch and still requires me to disable my
anti-virus software in order to actually get it to pass the DRM check and
start. (Also, if you're offline the first time you attempt to actually start
Portal 2 and presumably other modern Steam DRM games it won't run.)

------
lubujackson
Be sure to watch the promotional video, it's hilarious.

~~~
alanfalcon
Thanks, it wasn't immediately obvious to me that there was any way to watch a
video on the page.

I wasn't all that familiar with Tim Schafer, but now I can only think about
what the collaborations for Brütal Legend with Jack Black must have been like.
(I suppose that's what YouTube is for.)

------
johnnybgoode
I really hope this works. It'd be fantastic to see this become a reliable way
to fund new adventure games, especially if they're from Tim Schafer.

------
twiceaday
My first backing on Kickstarter. Amazing. I hope this is landmark moment.

~~~
harph
Mine too. I really hope this type of funding will become more and more common
in the entertainment industries.

~~~
joshu
I hope so too. This is super exciting. (I'm an early investor in Kickstarter,
so I was hoping this would happen. Exciting nonetheless.)

------
trevelyan
Doublefine just released Psychonauts for MacOS a few months ago. Strongly
encourage anyone who hasn't experienced it yet to give it a try:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/psychonauts/id459476769?mt=12>

------
kondro
I wonder what type of equity I would get in the company for my angel
investment?

